# Solved: help I think I have a virus



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

Please help my system is very slow and i'm not sure how to fix it

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 18:26:20, on 20/10/2013
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16537)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Livedrive\Livedrive.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\ismagent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\EPSON Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\bfgclient\bfgclient.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\bfgclient\bfggameservices.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Users\user\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPDSK13/2
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://aol.co.uk/?mtmhp=txtlnkusaolp00000094&xicid=hpoptions
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPDSK13/2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPDSK13/2
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\20.4.0.40\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\20.4.0.40\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Network Check Helper - {E76FD755-C1BA-4DCB-9F13-99BD91223ADE} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\HPNetworkCheckPlugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\20.4.0.40\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer_For_P2G8] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLVirtualDrive] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\VirtualDrive.exe" /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KNOWHOW APP CENTRE] "C:\Program Files (x86)\KNOWHOW\KNOWHOWAPPCENTRE\bin\ismagent.exe" --domain-id F0399437-FD0C-4A48-B101-F0314A6172E4
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Livedrive] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Livedrive\Livedrive.exe" /setup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPLTarget\P0000000000000000] C:\windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATIIKE.EXE /EPT "EPLTarget\P0000000000000000" /M "XP-302 303 305 306 Series"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\HPNetworkCheckPlugin.dll,-103 - {25510184-5A38-4A99-B273-DCA8EEF6CD08} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\NCLauncherFromIE.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\HPNetworkCheckPlugin.dll,-102 - {25510184-5A38-4A99-B273-DCA8EEF6CD08} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\NCLauncherFromIE.exe
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O21 - SSODL: EldosMountNotificator - {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - C:\windows\SysWow64\CbFsMntNtf3.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Virtual Storage Mount Notification - {5FF49FE8-B332-4CB9-B102-FB6951629E55} - C:\windows\SysWow64\CbFsMntNtf3.dll
O23 - Service: ABBYY FineReader 9.0 Sprint Licensing Service (ABBYY.Licensing.FineReader.Sprint.9.0) - ABBYY - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ABBYY\FineReaderSprint\9.00\Licensing\NetworkLicenseServer.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Epson Scanner Service (EpsonScanSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\EscSvc64.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Connected Remote Service (HPConnectedRemote) - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Connected Remote\HPConnectedRemoteService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Livedrive VSS Service (LivedriveVSSService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Livedrive\VSSService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\Engine\20.4.0.40\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11868 bytes


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

It would also be helpful if you would run the TSG System Info Utility. Download the tool, copy the scan result and paste into a reply to this thread.

Additionally, tell us why you think you have a virus.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Trend Micro HijackThis 2.0.4* hasn't been updated in several years and doesn't work properly or accurately with Windows 8, so your log is useless.

---------------------------------------------------------

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Note: The "Clean" and "Report" buttons will be grayed out for now.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Report" button.

When the log appears, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A4-5300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3476 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7480D, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 460727 MB, Free - 400132 MB; D: Total - 14699 MB, Free - 1811 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, 2AE0
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled



running very slow takes ages to download anything


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

First thing I noted was your AV program (Windows Defender) is disabled. Not a good thing unless you have a 3rd party AV program installed. Do you?

To activate Windows Defender, open the Action Center, expand "Security" and turn on Windows Defender. Then open Windows Defender (Control Panel/Windows Defender), click the update tab then click update. After that, click the Home Tab. Select "Quick Scan" and then the "Scan" button. 

Post back with results.

EDIT... Just noted flavallee's post. Follow his instructions before doing anything else. Frank... I'll bow out at this point.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Probably NOT if* brntdhm* only had Defender
TSG utility frequently incorrectly reports Defender as disabled

However I think Norton is installed

*brntdhm*

as my colleague* raybro *has said, please run the AdwCleaner requested by my other colleague *Flavallee* in post 3


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

# AdwCleaner v3.010 - Report created 21/10/2013 at 00:15:49
# Updated 20/10/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 8 (64 bits)
# Username : user - HPDESKTOP
# Running from : C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\XCY3SRA3\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Scan

***** [ Services ] *****

Service Found : BackupStack

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

File Found : C:\Users\Public\Desktop\eBay.lnk
File Found : C:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\MyPC Backup.lnk
File Found : C:\users\user\Desktop\MyPC Backup.lnk
Folder Found C:\Program Files (x86)\MyPC Backup
Folder Found C:\Program Files (x86)\MyPC Backup 
Folder Found C:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\MyPC Backup
Folder Found C:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\MyPC Backup 
Folder Found C:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\quickclick

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\speedupmypc
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\mypc backup
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyPC Backup

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16537

-\\ Google Chrome v30.0.1599.101

[ File : C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Found : urls_to_restore_on_startup

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [2354 octets] - [21/10/2013 00:15:49]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [2414 octets] ##########

I have Norton so cant find windows defender


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Just a note to verify what Macboatmaster mentioned about the TSG System Info incorrectly indicating Windows Defender being disable in Win 8. I ran the utility on my Win 8, 64-bit system and I know I'm running Windows Defender and no 3rd party program is installed. The scan indicated my AV was indeed Windows Defender and it was disabled. The same as brndthm scan with Norton installed.

So it appears the TSG utility incorrectly reports the status of the AV program in Win 8 regardless of whether its a third party program or Windows Defender. Good to know for future reference.


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

raybo
have i done everything right so far ? I live in Scotland so there is a time difference and want to make sure before Frank takes over tomorrow
thanks Brenda


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

You are doing fine.:up: :up: 

Just wait for Frank to review your AdwCleaner scan and I'm sure he will provide instructions for what to do next. The world continues to get smaller, but the time zones dictate our ability to communicate in a timely manner. Another factor is we are all just people with computers sharing our knowledge and experience on TSG. No Pros here, just people wanting to help when they can.

Patience is definitely a virtue when it comes to getting our computers running right.


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks so much for your input Raybro I appreciate it


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If that Windows 8 computer is running Norton 360, then its built-in Windows Defender antivirus program should be disabled (as your TSGSIU log is showing).

Running 2 antivirus programs at the same time is something that you DON'T want to do.

----------------------------------------------------------

The *AMD A4-5300 APU* ranks about midway in the list of mid-high range processors, and that computer appears to have 4 GB of DDR3 RAM, so both are sufficient to run Windows 8 decently for normal computing use.

There can be a number of reasons for computer slowness, so resolving that issue from here may or may not be easy to do.

----------------------------------------------------------

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Clean" button, then allow the cleaning process to finish.

When it's finished, click "OK" each time it appears.

The computer will restart.

Save the log that appears after the computer restarts.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to be using one or more "speedup/boost/tuneup/tweak/clean" type utilities in that computer.

If you are, that's a good way to damage the Windows operating system and damage certain programs and generate unexpected error messages and wreak havoc with a computer.

Avoid using these type of utilities, no matter what they claim they can do.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

thanks Frank I have no idea about the speed up ect things please advise me how to get rid off them


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

# AdwCleaner v3.010 - Report created 21/10/2013 at 14:13:29
# Updated 20/10/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 8 (64 bits)
# Username : user - HPDESKTOP
# Running from : C:\Users\user\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

[#] Service Deleted : BackupStack

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\MyPC Backup 
Folder Deleted : C:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\quickclick
Folder Deleted : C:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\MyPC Backup 
File Deleted : C:\Users\Public\Desktop\eBay.lnk
File Deleted : C:\users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\MyPC Backup.lnk
File Deleted : C:\users\user\Desktop\MyPC Backup.lnk

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\speedupmypc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\mypc backup
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyPC Backup

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16537

-\\ Google Chrome v30.0.1599.101

[ File : C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Deleted : urls_to_restore_on_startup

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [2514 octets] - [21/10/2013 00:15:49]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [2504 octets] - [21/10/2013 14:12:45]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [2088 octets] - [21/10/2013 14:13:29]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [2148 octets] ##########


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save and then install the free version of

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300*

*SUPERAntiSpyware 5.6.0.1040*

Make sure to update their definition files during the install process.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, they may offer.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version, if it's offered.

After they're installed and updated, restart the computer.

After the computer settles down from the restart, do the following in the order that they're listed.

---------------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Scanner(tab) - *Perform quick scan* - Scan".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

---------------------------------------------------------

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Select the "*Quick Scan*" option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.10.21.05

Windows 8 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 10.0.9200.16721
user :: HPDESKTOP [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

21/10/2013 15:37:48
mbam-log-2013-10-21 (15-37-48).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 199650
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 18 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 10/21/2013 at 03:49 PM

Application Version : 5.6.1040

Core Rules Database Version : 10845
Trace Rules Database Version: 8657

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:03:51

Operating System Information
65 Edition 64-bit (Build 6.02.9200)
UAC On - Limited User

Memory items scanned : 897
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 58369
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 11354
File threats detected : 122

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.px.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adform.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickbank.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickbank.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eaeacom.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oracle.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\USER\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\4RPSNH0O.txt [ /mediaplex.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\E26QNA2G.txt [ /adtech.de ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\FBRH38AS.txt [ /histats.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\FE6CZI3X.txt [ /ww251.smartadserver.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\B5EEJVRG.txt [ /tacoda.at.atwola.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\7VU0Q4QH.txt [ /apmebf.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\GAZ3BP4P.txt [ /invitemedia.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\WDM14H6L.txt [ /lfstmedia.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\P1M2ADK5.txt [ /statse.webtrendslive.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\MAFIOBES.txt [ /media6degrees.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\FFF4OVS5.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\GRD4442B.txt [ /www.ist-track.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\WMEUVHDJ.txt [ /track.adform.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\TSBXNPB7.txt [ /247realmedia.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\G9V07VC9.txt [ /ad.360yield.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\KL9U5M1V.txt [ /uk.at.atwola.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\WU06F8XV.txt [ /ad-emea.doubleclick.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\JCBHMJC6.txt [ /clickfuse.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\3AAMY817.txt [ /lucidmedia.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\KLWTQ0YB.txt [ /ads.undertone.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\AII8DY9Y.txt [ /e-2dj6wjloendzieq.stats.esomniture.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\K10HR4Y5.txt [ /ad.mlnadvertising.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\N0TPV04G.txt [ /collective-media.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\T21R4WDX.txt [ /ru4.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\36M41AHJ.txt [ /imrworldwide.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\XJVNLGTW.txt [ /advertising.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\W0P5VPCP.txt [ /adform.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\AECFKGUO.txt [ /e-2dj6wfmiqgazogo.stats.esomniture.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\QL1SIP3C.txt [ /serving-sys.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\1JJH7D1C.txt [ /e-2dj6wdk4smcpscp.stats.esomniture.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\AIGD0AKB.txt [ /ad.e-kolay.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\5JE5ZEDA.txt [ /bs.serving-sys.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\4T7LPEEF.txt [ /atwola.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\7CFFM2ZV.txt [ /fastclick.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\HS3G79IG.txt [ /ads.p161.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\D71XCCDI.txt [ /ad6media.fr ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\7DA4QXG5.txt [ /e-2dj6wdlicmcjokp.stats.esomniture.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\VW7JWBTS.txt [ /tradedoubler.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\K7GO6MU1.txt [ /legolas-media.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\M8G1QI1K.txt [ /smartadserver.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\TOW5FCDK.txt [ /casalemedia.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\Z5M97P8R.txt [ /tribalfusion.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\FN13DKA1.txt [ /revsci.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\A24QOGL8.txt [ /aimfar.solution.weborama.fr ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\ZFEWATE6.txt [ /stat.dealtime.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\G9WVI2T1.txt [ /amazon-adsystem.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\PU419GXB.txt [ /e-2dj6wmlyqid5ako.stats.esomniture.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\LXB46UQ7.txt [ /weborama.fr ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\MASSM928.txt [ /ad.yieldmanager.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\MHRBE8YR.txt [ /ar.atwola.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\J71IUKNZ.txt [ /liveclicker.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\T7G9LSNZ.txt [ /specificclick.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\IY3BQIHZ.txt [ /ads.pubmatic.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\W8PVQV56.txt [ /e-2dj6wjmiwiazaho.stats.esomniture.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\H6JNY0RR.txt [ /doubleclick.net ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\SBHG2I0E.txt [ /at.atwola.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\SKXKEJCS.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\P6JL78J3.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\U5PSHLQR.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\Z086BC0D.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\7KU1QM4L.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\QM2EGVJ8.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\KZ3U0Z59.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\H0PR8UFL.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\PQ58BAWC.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\X920DPJ1.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\UC880B75.txt [ /stats4.clicktracks.com ]
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\PRVQ7DI3.txt [ /adtechus.com ]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is your computer still running slow?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

It appears to be fine. Thank you so much for your patience and expert advice you really are a wonderful person. 
Can I ask about the "speed up " downloads. How do I know if they are still on my system and what do I do to remove them ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It appears to be fine. Thank you so much for your patience and expert advice you really are a wonderful person.


  :up:

I suggest you put the 3 previously-used security programs to use at least once a week if you want to keep the threats cleaned out of your computer.



> Can I ask about the "speed up " downloads. How do I know if they are still on my system and what do I do to remove them ?


When you're installing new programs or updating current programs, take the time to read each window that appears instead of blindly accepting the default options. In most cases, it'll allow you to opt out or decline to install any unneeded toolbars, programs, etc..

Look in your computer's "Programs And Features" list and see if you see any programs of that nature. Their names is usually a give-away. If you're not sure about any of them, advise us what the names are.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks so much again


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Pleased everything worked out for you.:up: Frank knows his stuff. 

I would offer one additional word of advice. My experience with Norton 360 has not been favorable. I've recently had to disinfect 2 computers belonging to friends which had that program and developed problems in normal operations. Scanning with Norton resulted in find NO infections, yet when I ran the same programs recommended by Frank, they found numerous spyware programs. I conclude from this that Norton 360 simply wasn't doing the job. 

I reconfigured both of those computers the same as I have mine. Removal of the 3rd party Internet Security Suite (Norton 360), activation of Windows Defender and Windows Firewall. I also run periodic scans with Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpywear. I keep AdwCleaner available in case I run into something not covered by those measures. So far,they have done the job.

Should you decide to incorporate any of the foregoing, post back before doing anything. There are some specifics you need to be aware of.


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

thanks Raybro


----------

